# Users cannot access cd drive

## dragos240

Hi,

My gentoo install isn't letting users access the cd drive. I do have a user in the cdrom group, but he can't access it. He can however access it when using sudo. Sorry if this is a bit vague.

User output of cd-info:

```
cd-info version 0.80 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Copyright (c) 2003, 2004, 2005, 2007, 2008 R. Bernstein

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.

There is NO warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A

PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

++ WARN: could not retrieve file info for `image.nrg': No such file or directory

++ WARN: can't open nrg image file image.nrg for reading

cd-info: Error in automatically selecting driver.
```

Root (sudo):

```
cd-info version 0.80 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Copyright (c) 2003, 2004, 2005, 2007, 2008 R. Bernstein

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.

There is NO warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A

PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

CD location   : /dev/hda

CD driver name: GNU/Linux

   access mode: ioctl

Vendor                      : TSSTcorp

Model                       : CD/DVDW TS-H652D

Revision                    : GA01

Hardware                                  : CD-ROM or DVD

Can eject                                 : Yes

Can close tray                            : Yes

Can disable manual eject                  : Yes

Can select juke-box disc                  : No

Can set drive speed                       : No

Can read multiple sessions (e.g. PhotoCD) : Yes

Can hard reset device                     : Yes

Reading....

  Can read Mode 2 Form 1                  : Yes

  Can read Mode 2 Form 2                  : Yes

  Can read (S)VCD (i.e. Mode 2 Form 1/2)  : Yes

  Can read C2 Errors                      : Yes

  Can read IRSC                           : Yes

  Can read Media Channel Number (or UPC)  : Yes

  Can play audio                          : Yes

  Can read CD-DA                          : Yes

  Can read CD-R                           : Yes

  Can read CD-RW                          : Yes

  Can read DVD-ROM                        : Yes

Writing....

  Can write CD-RW                         : Yes

  Can write DVD-R                         : Yes

  Can write DVD-RAM                       : Yes

  Can write DVD-RW                        : No

  Can write DVD+RW                        : No

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dragos240,

In /etc/fstab you should ahve a line like

```
 /dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      udf,iso9660     users,noauto,ro 0 0
```

unless you use an auto mounter, in which case,  /dev/cdrom should not be in/etc/fstab at all.

The users in users,noauto,ro allows any user to mount and unmount cdroms.

If it were user (no s) any user can mount cdroms bout only the same user can unmount them.

----------

## dragos240

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> dragos240,
> 
> In /etc/fstab you should ahve a line like
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Oh I see. I will add that and reboot. Many thanks!

Also I when using something like:

```
mplayer /dev/hda
```

I can play cds (in root)

But I can't play cds when doing this:

```
mplayer cdda://
```

I also have no /dev/cdrom but rather a /dev/hda

Will that be fixed by editing my fstab?

----------

## VoidMage

Search for libata migration threads.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dragos240,

No reboot was required.  /etc/fstab is consulted for the missing information every time the lazy mount is used.

e.g. mount /dev/cdrom  as mount needs to find out where /dev/cdrom should be mounted.

You should not have any /dev/hdX nodes now as udev no longer makes them.

You need to migrate to libata, however, I suspect you may have an out of date system, so go carefully.

----------

## dragos240

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> dragos240,
> 
> No reboot was required.  /etc/fstab is consulted for the missing information every time the lazy mount is used.
> 
> e.g. mount /dev/cdrom  as mount needs to find out where /dev/cdrom should be mounted.
> ...

 

Out of date? This system was insalled 3 weeks ago and updated 2 days ago. But thanks for the link.

----------

## dwbowyer

Outdated isn't about WHEN you installed the kernel but rather HOW you CONFIGURED the kernel.

----------

## dragos240

 *dwbowyer wrote:*   

> Outdated isn't about WHEN you installed the kernel but rather HOW you CONFIGURED the kernel.

 

I see... I mean everything *seems* to be fine though..... Except for the CD Drive.

----------

